

FlashCache - a general purpose writeback block cache for Linux - arjunb
http://github.com/facebook/flashcache/

======
philips
How is this different to the project it is based on, dm-cache[1][2]?

Briefly skimming the documentation it seems that the first difference is the
eviction policy: LRU in dm-cache vs FIFO in FlashCache (although LRU is an
option).

Anyone know what prompted the name change and code fork?

[1] <http://github.com/mingzhao/dm-cache> [2]
<http://users.cis.fiu.edu/~zhaom/dmcache/index.html>

